# New Pictures Of My Smaller Geryi



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

he was very shy fish before 2 months,and now he is most agressive one









this was once knife fish on last picture


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

nice lookin p you got there . poor guy


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

looks awesome...how big is he


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

why did you feed a clown to them?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

I love Geryi's but I also love clown knifes as well







Poor fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ksls said:


> I love Geryi's but I also love clown knifes as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a love hate thing I guess

Myself...My 2 foot + clown would destroy most piranha.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

I once had a 22" golden clown and he was a beast! It always amazed me how big they could open their mouths, he would easily eat 100 goldfish per week. Beautiful pig he was


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ksls said:


> I once had a 22" golden clown and he was a beast! It always amazed me how big they could open their mouths, he would easily eat 100 goldfish per week. Beautiful pig he was


For sure..I got acouple yawn shots of mine showing that quite well......It's amazing how fast they move and just how agile they really are when at that size......Plus the aggression really comes out when bigger-they tend not to put up with much......
I love mine and wouldn't trade it for anything....


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> why did you feed a clown to them?


no i didn't feed a geryi with clown,few months they lived together with no problem,but one morning


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha fan mne said:


> why did you feed a clown to them?


no i didn't feed a geryi with clown,few months they lived together with no problem,but one morning








[/quote]

Unexperienced...or did you mean for this to happen...and if so---why?


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

and here is new picture of the mine monster geryi close to 12 inches


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Impressive specimen to say the least.....

How long you had it?


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

AKSkirmish said:


> why did you feed a clown to them?


no i didn't feed a geryi with clown,few months they lived together with no problem,but one morning








[/quote]

Unexperienced...or did you mean for this to happen...and if so---why?
[/quote]
man who give mi that clown ,he said that he started to eat his little fishes in tank,guppies and xifos,and he said if i don't wanna take it he will splush eat in toilet.
so what i was supposed to do???

nobody wants to take him,so he lived with geryi few months.

that man bought clown when he was small,and he didn't know what he is buying...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha fan mne said:


> why did you feed a clown to them?


no i didn't feed a geryi with clown,few months they lived together with no problem,but one morning








[/quote]

Unexperienced...or did you mean for this to happen...and if so---why?
[/quote]
man who give mi that clown ,he said that he started to eat his little fishes in tank,guppies and xifos,and he said if i don't wanna take it he will splush eat in toilet.
so what i was supposed to do???

nobody wants to take him,so he lived with geryi few months.

that man bought clown when he was small,and he didn't know what he is buying...
[/quote]

I will back off then.....
What was you suppose to due-
Alot could be said about that one....But you should have setup another tank if you knew what he had and wanted to care for it...
otherwise you did no good.

Just another learning lesson......No wrong in that......









Cheers


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I want a FTS


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking geryi

shame about the clown knife though. i love those fish.


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

AKSkirmish said:


> Impressive specimen to say the least.....
> 
> How long you had it?


for almost half a year,a man from Croatia(southeast europe),wants to kill it and preserve it(maniac),and i tell him that i would give him 250e for him,and i bought him and he now lives fine in one of my tanks








he is eating live fish from sea,sqids,crustacians,chicken white meat...
one happy fish


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

What a beast at 12" very nice


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

i got 3 tanks allready,4-th maybe i will preapare for rhombeus or marginatus on the end of summer 2011 in september











THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> What a beast at 12" very nice


thanks dude!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha fan mne said:


> Impressive specimen to say the least.....
> 
> How long you had it?


for almost half a year,a man from Croatia(southeast europe),wants to kill it and preserve it(maniac),and i tell him that i would give him 250e for him,and i bought him and he now lives fine in one of my tanks








he is eating live fish from sea,sqids,crustacians,chicken white meat...
one happy fish








[/quote]

Good stuff
Enjoy your beast......it's a beauty none the less....


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

what size tank is your geryi in?


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

Inflade said:


> what size tank is your geryi in?


he is in 265l tank


----------

